# Load shedding is back



## CTRiaan (16/10/19)

Load shedding today.

Charge your batteries!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (16/10/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Load shedding today.
> 
> Charge your batteries!



@CTRiaan Batteries always charged, but today of all days I put food in the slow-cooker, for lunch! I guess it will be dinner instead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (16/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @CTRiaan Batteries always charged, but today of all days I put food in the slow-cooker, for lunch! I guess it will be dinner instead!


Oh no!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/10/19)

Power at the work seems to be on forever so the 6 bay stays there , home get hit everytime so, the 4 bay stays here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/10/19)

Dink Eskom ons is stupid? Net na nersa hulle increase teen staan is daar loadshedding. Eks so gatvol vir hierdie korrupte bliksemse land

Eskom, F0K JOU!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (16/10/19)

An estimated 175M lost to load shedding and an expected increase on everything else will follow soon. Kyk net die strond!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (17/10/19)

Was loadshed this morning for nearly 4 hours
Frustrating
Work impacted

Challenging times 
I hope this won’t continue for too long

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (17/10/19)

Silver said:


> Was loadshed this morning for nearly 4 hours
> Frustrating
> Work impacted
> 
> ...



Yesterday we were down for +/-6hrs luckily we had odds and ends to fall back on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/19)

About 2 years ago I had an inverter system with batteries installed and had all my lights changes to LED's! Best money I have ever spent! The inverter and batteries drive the house (TV, Lights, and plugs) for probably about 7-8 hours. I can also charge batteries directly with our generator but have only needed to do that once in 2 years. So load shedding only affects the stove and washing machines... so happily load shedding doesn't really hassle us.

In addition to the backup power, we also have back up water with a 5,000-litre tank. We have had many many water breaks in our suburb. For some reason, the main water supply pipes keep bursting...

Welcome to the New South Africa! Be prepared!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/19)

Got a gennie in the cellar too, so no hassles , we got sent home at 12 today , no power but now have to work in 4 hrs next week

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (18/10/19)

I had no lights at work from 3-6pm only to come home for another 3 hours loadshedding...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/10/19)

Slick said:


> I had no lights at work from 3-6pm only to come home for another 3 hours loadshedding...



Ah man, sorry to hear that @Slick
Hope you vaping nicely though

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (18/10/19)

Silver said:


> Ah man, sorry to hear that @Slick
> Hope you vaping nicely though


Definitely @Silver enough battery life to last me the entire weekend if need be

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (19/10/19)

Time to move the camping power setup from the Jimny back into the house. Keeps the lights and internet running for about twelve hours.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/10/19)

Today I went to work. Worked through my tea break and when I eventually make me a cup of tea...
I enjoyed it three hours later,after lunch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (2/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## takes (2/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> About 2 years ago I had an inverter system with batteries installed and had all my lights changes to LED's! Best money I have ever spent! The inverter and batteries drive the house (TV, Lights, and plugs) for probably about 7-8 hours. I can also charge batteries directly with our generator but have only needed to do that once in 2 years. So load shedding only affects the stove and washing machines... so happily load shedding doesn't really hassle us.
> 
> In addition to the backup power, we also have back up water with a 5,000-litre tank. We have had many many water breaks in our suburb. For some reason, the main water supply pipes keep bursting...
> 
> Welcome to the New South Africa! Be prepared!


I am still getting to that point slowly, my first step was the gas stove. next is gas geyser and then on to the inverter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/9/20)

Yeah I ended up with battery levels like this today.
Thanks Eksdom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah I ended up with battery levels like this today.
> Thanks Eksdom
> 
> View attachment 206296


Everytime we have loadshedding the flats DB cant handle the power surge and trips. We have been off since 4 and are still waiting for someone to take responsibility for the area. Both Eskom and municipality say it's not their area and we're still waiting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Everytime we have loadshedding the flats DB cant handle the power surge and trips. We have been off since 4 and are still waiting for someone to take responsibility for the area. Both Eskom and municipality say it's not their area and we're still waiting...



We have a similar issue.
Breaker doesn't return remotely for the area.
We go out scheduled for 4 hours. Can only log fault after that 4 hours when it doesn't come back on. Have to wait for a techy to site visit to resolve.
Entire area usually without power for 6 to 10 hours at a time every time there's loadshedding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> We have a similar issue.
> Breaker doesn't return remotely for the area.
> We go out scheduled for 4 hours. Can only log fault after that 4 hours when it doesn't come back on. Have to wait for a techy to site visit to resolve.
> Entire area usually without power for 6 to 10 hours at a time every time there's loadshedding.


It sucks bro. I come from work to experience this crap. I felt like going camping yesterday for the authentic experience.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

